# Placenta encapsulation- has anyone done it?



## Angel2Fire

I've become really interested in placenta encapsulation and I was just wondering if anyone has experience of doing it themselves?

I've looked into having it done but its really expensive. I'm not sure I could handle it, but my husband has offered.

I've looked into it and would have to buy stuff like a dehydrator and grinder, but I think it would be worth it. 

I'd love to hear people's tips and experiences :)


----------



## madasa

I haven't done it but would love to next time. I am considering offering it as a service to clients as well. There is quite a useful group on Facebook about it, PM me if you'd like me to add you? :)


----------



## Heather M

My sister and her friend are taking mine after this birth so they can do a "practice run" with it before trying it for a friend who is due next month! I wasn't really planning on having it encapsulated otherwise but if it all goes well it'll be nice to have the option! As they're doing it themselves I'll see if they have anything to say about the process after the fact!


----------



## xSin

I would LOVE to get my placenta encapsulated, unfortunately I'm not seeing any way around my stubborn OH. :( 

He feels rather strongly about the idea and has vehemently expressed his perspective (which I politely disagree with) but I figure that I will concede on this subject because he's going to have no choice but to concede when it comes to baby sleeping in our room and for how long :)


----------



## booflebump

Emma Kwasnica gives a good description on how to do it here - 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10150820372760553.733158.691995552&type=3


----------



## modo

XSin: my DH doesn't know and I am doing it anyway. It's not like he has to to take them :haha:


----------



## NaturalMomma

I did my own and I actually do others as my career :) 

If you're doing your own you don't have to use a dehydrator. You can dehydrate in the oven by having it on the lowest setting and then keeping the oven door open a bit.


----------



## DollPosse

I did this and I do honestly think it helps. I started at 4 capsules a day and now I am down to two. Next week I will be 4 weeks pp and I still feel great. It cost me $200 to encapsulate my placenta. If I ever have another child I will do it again. Even if the effect has been a placebo it has still been worth it.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I did it for a client and never again! :lol: I understand why it cost what it does! My client had a history of depression so she had a smoothie after she gave birth, a tincture and encapsulation. I did all 3. Smoothie is super easy and you could just consume the whole thing over a few days in smoothies and that would be super easy and you get ALL the benefits easily with zero hassle. The tinture is easy too. Instructions on DIYing it are on the IPEN website. Steaming, dehydrating, grinding and encapsulating it properly is hard work -especially without the proper equipment. I had to bin my steamer after! IMO it's well worth the money to have it all done and the specialist will often do you the smoothie when she collects it too. I wouldn't want to do another. Not even for myself! I think I'd probably just make up a bunch of smoothies and do them over the few few days or just pay a specialist. I'd asked to voucher from friends to pay for it.


----------



## NaturalMomma

You shouldn't have to throw any equipment away if you steralise it after you're done. I've never had a problem with my equipment and I've been doing it on a regular basis for 3 years.


----------



## Mervs Mum

I assure you the steamer was not salvageable! :lol: it was my first time and I just followed my friends instructions and used what I had in the house and my steamer was probably on its last legs! Anyway my point is having DIYed it I believe the specialists fees are pretty reasonable given the effort I went to. I would ask friends to get me vouchers from a specialist instead of baby stuff :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

Ah, old equipment is probably what done it. I actually don't steam with a steamer, just a pan. It works better for me.


----------

